# Canadian HS928 CTD parts and shop manual



## NSDON (Jan 20, 2013)

I can’t find anything online for my 2002 snowblower for a shop manual or for drawings that would show me parts. I go on the Honda Canada site for parts and accessories, it won’t open anything for parts, just accessories?

I’m working on my electric chute- it turns very slowly plus the up and down is very slow.

I can find HSS stuff, but that is different than the HS machine.
Thanks,
Don


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

All you folks up there need to beat up on Honda Canada to get the parts diagrams/lists online for your pre-HSS Japan-built snowblowers. I can't believe that they still have not done so. The US site has been available forever and covers all US models back to the beginning with the HS35...





Honda Power Equipment - Parts Look Up - Official Site


The official parts look up site for Honda Power Equipment. Search for parts for your Honda generator, lawn mower, tiller, trimmer, pump, and snow blower.




peparts.honda.com


----------



## NSDON (Jan 20, 2013)

I was hoping I was missing something in my searches, I guess Honda wants to do the work, not sell parts?

Don


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Oh, the Honda dealers in my area will gladly sell you parts!!!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> All you folks up there need to beat up on Honda Canada to get the parts diagrams/lists online for your pre-HSS Japan-built snowblowers. I can't believe that they still have not done so. The US site has been available forever and covers all US models back to the beginning with the HS35...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


could he find the parts diagrams on boats.net? that is what I do here in lower 48.


----------



## NSDON (Jan 20, 2013)

All I’ve found on line is the US Honda parts, my Canadian Honda has the joystick chute controls and that is not on these US sites.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Yes, you are correct Boats does show any of our 12 volt parts, for our HS family, but a dealer can show you. I managed to buy from Honda, micro-fiche parts catalog for my Honda 1985 250 ES Big Red and a paper version for my 2002 450ES


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

I need one of those as well for if I was to ever run into any issues with my machine, at least you guys can get the parts through your local dealer, where as if I was in need of any parts I'd have to have them shipped to my in-laws in Toronto. Its too bad that the access to parts/diagrams etc is so restricted and almost non-existent for these machines up north must be either a resource thing or dealer apprehensions towards the idea of parts and diagrams being made available to general public. 

I can try to get the service manual from Japan as I have a friend who can source me one but it would be in Japanese of course, that does not help me a bit. 

Here is my toy, more of a conversation piece at this point.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

NSDON said:


> I can’t find anything online for my 2002 snowblower for a shop manual or for drawings that would show me parts. I go on the Honda Canada site for parts and accessories, it won’t open anything for parts, just accessories?
> 
> I’m working on my electric chute- it turns very slowly plus the up and down is very slow.
> 
> ...


Are there any other electrically powered accessories?
Are they running slow, light dim, as well?
Another Honda 'Emperor has no clothes' moment.
A beautiful machine hobbled by accessories.
As you are stuck sitting in the house, take time to read Arthur C. Clarke's short story (36 pages, total?) 'Superiority'.
Gives a real hint about what is really wrong with your blower.


----------



## NSDON (Jan 20, 2013)

No other accessories. I checked output on the electrical, it was high 14’s at full throttle. My 2 electrical “motors” if that’s the correct term, seem to be cool when I use the joy stick, I would have thought they would be hot if they were failing?

I opened up the joystick control to check contacts to see if they needed cleaning. Got interrupted amd will have a look at that now.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

NSDON, if both your rotate and chute flapper are slow, but everything appears to be free, you mite gain something by reseating the connectors on the relays that are under the belt cover. However, those relays(control modules) will not be cheap. Slow is relative, i could hand crank my chute rotation faster by hand, but it wouldn't be near as convenient.
I have experience on 3 different HS units and they all operate about the same. I have experience loosing a function, ie chute will go up but not down, but to have all 4 functions moving slow......perhaps your joystick is acting up, but again, means four functions are acting up. Does you symptom change depending if the motor is running or not. With HS models the functions being discussed will work with just the key on, provided you have a healthy battery.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

The last time I used the service manual was to check info on the HST as I opened one up a few months ago to check tolerances etc.

The service manual is a great help no doubt, the only part that the canadian machine's manual would help with would be the electrical harness, motors etc. I am pretty good with testing failing electrical components so I am not worried there, if the harness is faulty then that can be diagnosed as well, you just need a multimeter.

If your motors are not warm then it might be just the usual case of lubricating the cables and regreasing the internal gear components of the motors.

My understanding is that those motors, even though they are sourced from Honda's automotive part's bin, are pricey still.

I dont intend on using my machine this year, in the summer time I am going to rip the machine apart and lubricate all the cables, the motors and tend to other service matters, I'll be sure to log and report everything that might help folks north of the boarder.

I have retrofitted parts in the past from Honda cars to Acura, Toyota parts to lexus cars etc so I am sure I can find if a motor can be used from a civic or accord etc that can serve as a replacement for the snowblower chute.


----------



## NSDON (Jan 20, 2013)

I found some good videos posted on YouTube by donyboy73, he’s in Canada and many of his videos are on the same machine I have with the joystick.
This is a sample which shows adding a grease nipple to the right side track transmission, search his name for other videos on belts and augers.






I think part of my problem with the chute being slow is my battery is bad, in process of installing a new one.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I think that a slow chute movement has long been a gripe for the hss machines.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

RIT333 said:


> I think that a slow chute movement has long been a gripe for the hss machines.


Yes, but the discussion here is about the pre-HSS Japan-built Canada market electric chute machines.


----------



## NSDON (Jan 20, 2013)

New battery seems to have improved things, plus I took all the moving things apart and greased them well. Supposed to get 25-35 cm’s starting in 2 hours with 80 km winds, so we’ll see soon how much improvement there is.


----------



## NSDON (Jan 20, 2013)

Worked like a charm, got about 20 inches of firm dry snow.


----------



## NSDON (Jan 20, 2013)

NSDON said:


> Worked like a charm, got about 20 inches of firm dry snow.


I got a manual from Honda Canada on PDF from 2011, it has a few differences but is very helpful otherwise. Free too.
Don


----------

